# Samsung RV510 won't boot up



## debz1989 (May 4, 2013)

Hi there,

I am wondering if anyone can help. I have a Samsung RV510 laptop running Windows 7. It's about 2 years old, and I've never had any problems with it. 

I was using it last night and was running absolutely fine, then I left it for around ten minutes. When I came back the screen was blank, though the power light was still on. The screen wouldn't come back on so I powered down. Since then it won't boot at all. When pressing the power button the power light comes on, but it makes no sound like it is even trying to boot up. 

I tried removing the battery and using only power supply, and vice versa. The laptop charging light still comes on when power supply is plugged in, but still won't boot. I took it to my local repair shop this morning, who checked the RAM and still nothing. They removed my hard drive and backed it up for me, so that's fine, but they said he think it must be the motherboard. I understand this is their stock answer when it isn't any of the above things, so wondered if anyone else had any ideas?

The laptop isn't worth enough to replace the motherboard, so just wanted to check before I buy something new.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Debbie


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you could try 
removing the battery, and the ac power 
now hold the on./off button down for 60 seconds ( i suspect the shop did this reset, but just in case they did not)


----------



## debz1989 (May 4, 2013)

etaf said:


> you could try
> removing the battery, and the ac power
> now hold the on./off button down for 60 seconds ( i suspect the shop did this reset, but just in case they did not)


Thanks for your help. I tried that last night too but still nothing - I'm pretty sure it's going to be new laptop time!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

sounds like that maybe the case , maybe others have alternative suggestions 
bank holiday weekend often has some deals , staples maybe worth a look , they often have some good laptops on offer


----------

